# charger interlock



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

In review of schematics before starting the next phase of layout, there is a sketch of a connection to 'charger interlock' on my scant instructions from KTA.... and I have no real clue what this is about.

Is this a required thing? or just to prevent me from driving off while still pugged into the wall?

I don't see any components in the box of 'stuff' labels interlock device, so I am wondering if this is something I have to go buy some things for or what....

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

A charger interlock just refers to a scheme that won't let you drive away with the car still plugged in. Typically this is a switch or relay that is automatically actuated somehow to prevent your controller from turning on and/or prevent your main contactor from closing while the car is plugged in. 

Two ways to do this (there are certainly more ways I'm sure): A switch on your fuel door / charging port that disables the car as described above when the door is open, or a relay powered by AC that energizes when the car is plugged in, to do the same thing. 

The fuel door way is probably the best, as with the other scheme, it is possible to unplug the OTHER end of the cord, and still drive away trailing your extension cord.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Put another way....the neighbors get a chuckle out of seeing you lead a drop cord to work behind your car....told them I was trolling for an outlet on the way....
A simple micro switch that is activated when you plug in the cord, can be connected to a relay that will interrupt your controller feed.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

the schematic looks like this MIGHT be built into the charger by wiring to the ignition 'on', but I can't figure it out yet... I am hoping somebody with a similar charger can help? 

I also am unclear at this point how to locate the ignition 'on' wire, and the dash light wire to hook into the gauges... I can probably track down a shop manual, but I'm not sure looking at the schematics helps a non-electrical person like me.  I need a picture!


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

I used a microswitch on my fuel door as described above. When the door is open my secondary contactor will not close so NOGO.













Ben


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

TelnetManta said:


> I used a microswitch on my fuel door as described above. When the door is open my secondary contactor will not close so NOGO.
> 
> Ben



ok, I am understanding the concept, and can guess that eventually I'd probably try to drive off before unplugging. However, at this point I am planning to install my charger under the hood and so would not be using the fuel door. I may opt for something low-tech like fastening my extension cord to wheel chocks.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> ok, I am understanding the concept, and can guess that eventually I'd probably try to drive off before unplugging. However, at this point I am planning to install my charger under the hood and so would not be using the fuel door. I may opt for something low-tech like fastening my extension cord to wheel chocks.


if it's under the hood and you need to open the hood to charge you could use a simple hood pin switch to trip a relay. Leaving this relay in an open condition and have it go to the ign circuit of the controller, the disadvantage here is that the relay will draw a slight amount of power off your 12 vdc car pack ( very little) to keep the relay open while the hood is open. Very simple to do. Here is my artists sketch of how it would be wired up.

Brian


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rctous said:


> if it's under the hood and you need to open the hood to charge
> Brian


thanks for the sketch, but would hope to avoid lifting hood to charge every time... perhaps I can work a switch ON the plug-end that would depress open when plugged in. Or live on the wild side and just try to remember to unplug before I drive away.....

d


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

if you are using the gas door the same can apply,,, I have drivin off once so far but I had a different cord under the hood at the time. Or as others are saying the use of a 120vac relay will do the same and it can all be mounted in the car, when it see's 120vac it open a relay not allowing voltage to enter the ign part of the controller until the plug is un plugged and the voltage goes away, that way you will not be using any of the car's voltage at all.

Brian


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

My "interlock" doesn't use any of the cars voltage either. At least nit until the switch is turned on.

Obviously there are many ways to skin this cat.



Ben



rctous said:


> if you are using the gas door the same can apply,,, I have drivin off once so far but I had a different cord under the hood at the time. Or as others are saying the use of a 120vac relay will do the same and it can all be mounted in the car, when it see's 120vac it open a relay not allowing voltage to enter the ign part of the controller until the plug is un plugged and the voltage goes away, that way you will not be using any of the car's voltage at all.
> 
> Brian


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

TelnetManta said:


> My "interlock" doesn't use any of the cars voltage either. At least nit until the switch is turned on.
> 
> Obviously there are many ways to skin this cat.
> 
> ...


ya the AC relay makes the most sense to me


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

you could also use a buzzer or beeper when you turned on the ignition it would screach at you letting you know that one of the pins are open or closed depending on how you set it all up.

Brian


----------



## Hondacrzy (Mar 15, 2008)

I just installed a micro switch on the fuel door and it is in the ground circuit for the KSI relay. Many different ways to go on this one.

Chris


----------



## brent.massey (Jul 23, 2008)

Dan,

If you aren't going to use the fuel door, you could still use a switch near where you are going to plug the charger in. I've seen this on an EV, but I forget which.

This particular EV had a switch mounted adjacent to his charger plug. So when he went to plug the charger in, he flipped the switch, and before he took off again, would unplug it and flip the switch back. Its an added step to remember, but would accomplish the same goal of not driving off with the cord still attached.

Just a thought


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

brent.massey said:


> Dan,
> 
> If you aren't going to use the fuel door, you could still use a switch near where you are going to plug the charger in. I've seen this on an EV, but I forget which.
> 
> ...


All I can say is "wow.. I was just going to ask this same question!"... lol.. just got my box o' goodies from KTA as well.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Brian. A 110VAC relay is a cheap simple solution. Once it's wired in you can forget it completely. But, clearly there are many ways to solve the problem. Just do it the way that makes you happy.


----------

